# Whistler Employment Question and US Mountains



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

hey guys does anyone know if its hard to just rock up to whistler, im from Australia, and get a job?
and anything about where to live? any info on your own experience would be great.
Also if i cant get work at whislter me and a mate are thinking about buying a shitty van and travelling aorund the US for 2 - 3 months boarding different resorts, what in your mind are the main ones in the US to go to?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Duffman,

I'm from Australia, I did Whistler '02-03, I got a job working nights cleaning second day I was there.. there's lots of Accomm around aswell mate. You need a working visa.. I arrived in late October- bought a car first day in Vancouver, Second day in Canada I drove to Whistler picked up a hitch hiker in Squamish, the hitch hiker hooked me up with work and I moved into his place in Pemberton.. Was the best season ive ever done... partied hard, rode harder, heaps of hiking and backcountry. Australia has "hills" Canada has "Mountains"...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

i think alotta of the staff stay in creekside, its a small side just out of the whistler village. But there is a lift from creekside up whistler so ya still dont have to travel anywhere. 

I think its alot cheaper there which is why ppl stay there. But this is just what i heard when i was there on holiday in 06


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm also interested in this. I need to get off the ice coast and ride asome actual mountains and powder. The only mountain I've rode, is Mont- St. Sauveur, and that's not much of a mountain at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Whistler - jobs
Depends on the kind of work you want. This year the mountain has pre-employed most of their jobs. However there are plenty of jobs going for various places around the village. 
The real killer is accommodation. If you haven't got something organised by end of October, then forget it. 
if you are going to do a road trip, why not do a BC trip. plenty of great resorts in BC.
Revelstoke,Fernie,Lake Louise,Sun Peaks, Big White, Kicking Horse plus more.....


----------



## Fairmont Chateau Whistler (Sep 23, 2021)

Thinking of moving to Whistler? Fairmont Chateau Whistler has jobs and housing available. You can learn more about the job perks and open positions at www.whistler-jobs.ca.


----------

